# You've got to be ****ing kidding me..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Both Andre Iguodala and Andre Miller miss key free throws that help lose this game.

14 missed free throws overall.

The Nets go on a long streak where they aren't getting any field goals, and the Sixers simply can't score during that period. Four straight losses after the all-star break.

It's frustrating because they could've gotten a good matchup in the playoffs but now it seems like they're destined to play the Celtics, Cavs or Magic. Anyone who see this team knows they don't matchup well with any of those teams.

Since you don't have to respect their shooting it's easy to slow them down and make them play a half court game. We've seen this in each of these four games. Then on defense we consistently see lazy rotations out on open three point shooters.

They'll make the playoffs but this is ultimately another wasted year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know the refs swallow the whistle a lot at the end of games,but you have to call something on that last play.Either that's a foul on Iguodala or it's a travel.You can't just suspend the rules and let someone go ten feet without a dribble because the clock is running out


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It should've been a foul.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree should've been a foul. Its hard to deal with a loss like this. It really is


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

when it was live, i also thought there was a foul but i'm a nets fan so of course i thought there was a foul (this is before the shot went in). the problem i have with you guys complaining there was a foul is that if a foul was called, the sixers had no foul to give so he would have went to the line. if he tied it or won it at the line, you guys would all be completely flipping out that the ref called such a tick-tack foul with the game on the line.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

and there was no travel whatsoever. i thought he got fouled and traveled when it was live, but the replay clearly shows that Iggy touched it and Harris regained it so there was no travel because he is allowed to regain possession.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm really glad I wasn't there for this one. It looked terrible.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the official description for the play is Iguodala knocked the ball out of Harris's hand, Harris re-controled the ball and launched a 3 in motion.

I actually thought the officials did the right thing to not blow a foul. You see guys launching buzzer prayers from half court and beyond all the time and I have never seen a foul blown on a shot like that.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> I think the official description for the play is Iguodala knocked the ball out of Harris's hand, Harris re-controled the ball and launched a 3 in motion.
> 
> I actually thought the officials did the right thing to not blow a foul. You see guys launching buzzer prayers from half court and beyond all the time and I have never seen a foul blown on a shot like that.


I really did think there was a foul when I saw it happen live, but upon replay I hardly see any contact from Iggy, if there was even any at all. Thing is, even if he did foul him, it would have been such a tick-tack foul that you can't possibly call that when the game is on the line, especially when it's a halfcourt heave because they would have completely bailed out the Nets by blowing the whistle.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

njnets21 said:


> when it was live, i also thought there was a foul but i'm a nets fan so of course i thought there was a foul (this is before the shot went in). the problem i have with you guys complaining there was a foul is that if a foul was called, the sixers had no foul to give so he would have went to the line. if he tied it or won it at the line, you guys would all be completely flipping out that the ref called such a tick-tack foul with the game on the line.


No.

You're making it into something that wasn't there. It was a foul. My complaining is tied into their lackadaisical effort in defending the three, and their poor performance from the line. It should've never gotten to the point where that shot was a possible game winner.


----------

